# Spider queen - need input



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Because my mom suggested it, I will be doing a spider queen costume this year. 

I've completed a tiara:








But I need help on the make-up aspect. I've looked up several different spider-esque make-up looks, and these were the winners. (NOTE: I do not claim these as my own - just ideas I found via google searching)









I like the full-faced spider web effect, the blue eyelid look, and the dew drops, but don't know if black web or white web would look better. I was thinking the white web might show up better with blacklight, but my better half thinks black would look best. Opinions? Is it too much?


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

You could go w/ this Foam Latex Mask if you really wanted to freak people out:
http://www.fxfaces.com/items/fx-faces-prosthetics/fx-faces-spider-detail.htm


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Its hard to choose, I need more details, like whats your wig/hair going to look like? Sometimes that will cover details.

Also, how confident are you in your makeup skills to pull off these? Sometimes it comes down to just having the right tools too, so you might be investing in expensive makeup stuff to achieve these looks. 

Last, I wonder how much of an impact these would have from a distance. While I personally like the purple lipped one, from afar it might just look like black all over your eyes, losing detail.

I want to do a drachnid costume one year and found a makeup that I think will look great --> http://makeupforlife.net/2011/10/spider-woman-halloween-makeup-tutorial-by-kabuki.html

Its looks elegant, and also is obvious from afar. It looks relatively easy to do too and even has a tutorial.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I like the purple lipped one as well. It looks very "Spider Queen" to me. Also love the link in the post above ^^. That is beautiful and it gets bonus points for having a tutorial (I can't apply lipgloss without a tutorial).


----------



## babaalice (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice start to your costume. Maybe think about a "web" veil, or adding a spider to the crown. If you are a black widow, play up the red markings of the spider on your forehead. Think about large spider jewelry you can make from dollar store plastic toys. Spray them with black/clear glitter. It's all in the details. Go big!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the spirder web across the face!...in black!.....oh, what if it could be done all in rhinestones? That would look amazing!....and take a ton of time too!


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I have added a spiderweb veil to my tiara as suggested, and will add a spider crawling on the tiara. My mom sent me a cape, jewelry, tights, etc. she found at Claire's, though I already had a lot of that planned out. I've decided to go with full facial black spiderweb and blue/teal eyeshadow. I will add some rhinestones and small spiders at some intersecting points on the web, but I'm still considering the lips. I played with black lipstick and turned my lips into a spider, but it seemed silly. I don't plan on investing a lot of money into make up, so we'll just play it by ear.

That spider mask is scary as all get out, Mountain Demon. I can't wear masks at work though.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

looks great so faR!!!


----------



## InvisibleWoman (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the purple lipped one.. less chance of the makeup smearing all over like it probably would on the webbed face.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I like the tiara!! I would say some smoky eyes with the cobwebs stretching up and also the spiders crawling over your face with black lips and long eyelashes. Maybe make your cheekbones look sunken aswell, it might just add creepiness


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the spider web would look good either way, but the black all across your face might be a bit too much.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

One year I did something similar and depending on your hair length I teased it out and up and threw in those cheap plastic spider rings sprayed lightly with glitter and threw them in my hair and they stayed put!!


----------



## MarcusB (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the black web! Just my opinion!!


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's what I ended up doing. With the loss of a friend prior to Halloween, I didn't get into it as much as I would have...


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great costume! Sorry about your friend


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! It sounds like you should go with what you think is best.


----------

